# OFFICIAL HEAD COUNT (B&B Labor Day Ride)



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

ok guys this will be our official head count thread. no converseing just post if ur coming and when and how many friends u bringing. lets try and keep thread clean so we dont have to read thru 50 pages of who's coming


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i'll be there early friday mourning. coming by my self and will be tent camping


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I'll be there late thurs and bringing 2 ppl for a total of three and staying in one of b&b campers


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

ill be in a tent might have 10 with us or so


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I am going to try and make it. I just confirmed my return flight back from Singapore and I should be home at that time. If I do make it I will most likely be alone and sleeping in the truck.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be there along with two others atleast , friday night tent camping


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I'll be there thursday afternoon. I'll be staying with 08Beast and his crue.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

We'll be there Thursday evening, leaving Monday. So far three people and two bikes, maybe more later. I'll be in my Adrenaline Toyhauler with a blue Toyota Tundra pulling it. Spot #22.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

bump.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't think that this is all the ppl that are going... so come on ppl who else is coming?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

so far 22 people. gotta be more than that coming


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

Bring 4-5 people with me we will be there Friday morning


----------



## 07cat700 (Sep 29, 2010)

J2 are y'all leaving Thursday or Friday if y'all are leaving Thursday we may come on down


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

07cat700 said:


> J2 are y'all leaving Thursday or Friday if y'all are leaving Thursday we may come on down


 Leaving Friday afternoon, will be there that evening.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

i'm going to try and make it sunday for a day ride.. thats the best i can do.. maybe i'll catch up with some of yall and ride.. Me + 2..


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's just around the corner now. I'm already thinking about all the crap I want to bring. I hope I don't overdo it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## CNTHOOK (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday maybe. The gf and some friends does anybody know if they will let you ride double ?


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah u can ride double


----------

